# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Langstroth Extractor - Wanted

## Shandonian

Does anyone have a secondhand Langstroth Extractor they wish to sell? Ideally looking for 9 frame radial.  Unfortunately missed out on 1 recently advertised here.  Willing to travel to pick it up.  Located near Helensburgh. Thanks

----------

